# Peoples thoughts on new build



## Ojee83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi guys, I am going to be starting my new build as soon as i've finished all of my research
(it's been about 10 years since i last attempted one.) 
Here's a list of all of my components would welcome any criticism... hints on how to make it better/cheaper, porblems you might know with any of the hardware I've selected.
The whole thing cost around £850 or about $1300, i think.... and I'm going to be using it for gaming/ media center with some sp2500 2.1 Corsair speakers and a Samsung 1920x1200 40" TV. External Wi-Fi hard drive. It will be running Windows 7. and i may be overclocking the CPU someday in the future.

Case
BitFenix Raider Tower Case - Black

CPU
Intel Core i5-3570 3.40GHz (Ivybridge) Socket LGA1155 Processor

Motherboard
Asus P8Z77-V LX2 Intel Z77 (Socket 1155) DDR3 Motherboard

RAM
Patriot Intel Extreme Masters 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit 

CPU cooler
Zalman CNPS9900-MAX Blue LED CPU Cooler

Power
Corsair 2013 Edition Gamer Series GS 600W '80 Plus Bronze' Power Supply

Boot drive
Samsung 120GB SSD 840 SATA 6Gb/s Basic

Optical drive
Pioneer BDC-207DBK 8x BluRay ROM / DVDRW SATA-II Optical Drive


Graphics
MSI GeForce GTX 660Ti Power Edition 2048MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card

Im going to be buying all of my stuff from overclockers UK, the best place to get any pc hardware in uk IMO.
Thanks for your time guys... i look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 28, 2013)

Ojee83 said:


> Hi guys, I am going to be starting my new build as soon as i've finished all of my research
> (it's been about 10 years since i last attempted one.)
> Here's a list of all of my components would welcome any criticism... hints on how to make it better/cheaper, porblems you might know with any of the hardware I've selected.
> The whole thing cost around £850 or about $1300, i think.... and I'm going to be using it for gaming/ media center with some sp2500 2.1 Corsair speakers and a Samsung 1920x1200 40" TV. External Wi-Fi hard drive. It will be running Windows 7. and i may be overclocking the CPU someday in the future.
> ...



People are going to start telling you to change the Mobo, Asus has BIOS issues, but not everybody will notice these. Gigabyte UD5's are a legit choice.
That CPU Cooler, it sucks. Noctua have great air coolers, or take a look at the H80i, most people recommend those round here.
Also Over-clockers is Over-priced. See what I did there? CCL Online, Ebuyer.com, Scan.co.uk, Dabs.com. All will likely be cheaper, and have superier delivery and customer services. CCL Online will also price match.
You got a budget? And why not 3570k? Or are you not much of an overclocker?


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 28, 2013)

Ojee83 said:


> i may be overclocking the CPU someday in the future.
> 
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i5-3570 3.40GHz (Ivybridge) Socket LGA1155 Processor



Change that to the K version if you plan to do any overclocking.


----------



## Ojee83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah, yeah. That was supposed to be a K there. And i will look into that motherboard, It was a toss up between gigabyte and asus for me. Also, thanks for those retail suggestions ill have a look into that aswell. Cheers guys. and thanks for the heads up on the cooler...


----------



## RCoon (Jan 28, 2013)

Ojee83 said:


> Ah, yeah. That was supposed to be a K there. And i will look into that motherboard, It was a toss up between gigabyte and asus for me. Also, thanks for those retail suggestions ill have a look into that aswell. Cheers guys.



I'm like a walking talking advertisement! 
Speaking of which, hit up the TPU Teamspeak server, we're in need of more Brits to overthrow the overwhelming amount of Americans and TheMailMan


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 28, 2013)

is that boot SSD a standard 840 or the pro one? if its the standard better get the 830 instead as the non pro 840 is a TLC drive.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 28, 2013)

u might also think on a greater PSU, with 600W you are running your PSU in the upper area, not much room for more Power


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> u might also think on a greater PSU, with 600W you are running your PSU in the upper area, not much room for more Power



What are you talking about,its more than enough for a single 660Ti,if he was going to SLI in the future though i would recommend a 750W(600 will still do SLI but will have a shorter life span and lower efficiency due to high stress).


----------



## RCoon (Jan 28, 2013)

Also thanks to LAW-II's info in another thread, the 670 has shown to have faster memory bandwidth than the 660ti


----------



## Ojee83 (Jan 28, 2013)

right, i was a bit worried about the PSU as i couldn't really work out about power usage in a system. U reckon a 750 watt would be ok? is there a way of working out what kind of power your system is going to be using? I guess i could fork out the extra money on a graphics card but i dont really want to be going over £900. and its just the standard 840.... i just assumed the higher the number the better lol.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 28, 2013)

Ojee83 said:


> right, i was a bit worried about the PSU as i couldn't really work out about power usage in a system. U reckon a 750 watt would be ok? is there a way of working out what kind of power your system is going to be using? I guess i could fork out the extra money on a graphics card but i dont really want to be going over £900.



This is not accurate, but:
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 28, 2013)

Ojee83 said:


> right, i was a bit worried about the PSU as i couldn't really work out about power usage in a system. U reckon a 750 watt would be ok? is there a way of working out what kind of power your system is going to be using? I guess i could fork out the extra money on a graphics card but i dont really want to be going over £900.



Theres is no need for a 750watt unless your going to SLI another 660TI down the road.

EDIT: BTW a better card for slightly less money:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-098-GI


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have owned a could revisions of that zalman cooler and didn't like it one bit. I would go for a 120mm DHPT style cooler such as:

corsair A70
Xigmatek Dark Knight II
Thermaltake Frio
Coolermaster Hyper 212+ EVO
NZXT Respire T40

I would recommend the Noctua NH-D14 but it is quite huge and may not fit some cases but its cooling abilities are very good.

Now another option is an All-In-One Water cooler such as 

Thermaltake Water2.0 series
Corsair Hxx series
NZXT Kraken series
Coolermaster Seidon Series
Zalman LQ series


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 28, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> What are you talking about,its more than enough for a single 660Ti,if he was going to SLI in the future though i would recommend a 750W(600 will still do SLI but will have a shorter life span and lower efficiency due to high stress).



Well if we talk on "NEW" Build , why choose such weak PSU Perf. @ beginning ? 
make the Build to run in Future too ,  without rebuing a new PSU if you go on SLI or more fans, Hardware whatever.......

3 x 120 fans already pull 15 Watts
(12V * 0.41A = 4,92W * 3 = 14,76 W)
most newer cases have 3+ fans

i had a intel/8800GTX OC, System running with a corsair 600 watt, all worked fine, just added a 6970 (removed 8800GTX OC), bang PSU had not enough juice for it so i had to go on a Corsair GS800


----------



## Norton (Jan 28, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have owned a could revisions of that zalman cooler and didn't like it one bit. I would go for a 120mm DHPT style cooler such as:
> 
> corsair A70
> *Xigmatek Dark Knight II*
> ...



+1 on the Xig DK Night Hawk cooler (I run 3 of them). Very good performance, solid mounting system, and looks great. The only downside is that it is a little expensive ($40-50) and mounting fans on it is a bit of a pain....


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> Well if we talk on "NEW" Build , why choose such weak PSU Perf. @ beginning ?
> make the Build to run in Future too ,  without rebuing a new PSU if you go on SLI or more fans, Hardware whatever.......
> 
> 3 x 120 fans already pull 15 Watts
> ...



Most likely because the PSU had already degraded,still even a degraded 600watt should keep up with a single 6970.


----------



## okidna (Jan 28, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> u might also think on a greater PSU, with 600W you are running your PSU in the upper area, not much room for more Power



This is funny 

Seriously, 600W will be more than enough for an i5 with a single GPU, even for a GTX 680 or HD7970. 

Let's do a "simple and ignorant math" :

i5 3570 TDP is 77W, so round it up to 90W.
Mobo + with 2 sticks RAM lets give it 80W.
He will be using SSD so lets give it 20W. ODD lets give it 15W.
660 Ti lets give it 180W.
Fans (case and heatsink fan) lets give it 50W.

Total : 435W.

Still 165W headroom, and according to your calculation, with those 165W you can choke 13 more fans and make your own case-copter  

Also remember that's worst case scenario which means all component at full load, real world usage, for example gaming, I bet he won't be using more than 400W.

And I suggest stop using eXtreme PSU calculator. Try this instead : http://psucalc.net/
From my experience, it's simpler but far more accurate (no wattage "exaggeration").


----------



## itsakjt (Jan 28, 2013)

There's no end to better and better products.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 28, 2013)

okidna said:


> This is funny
> 
> Seriously, 600W will be more than enough for an i5 with a single GPU, even for a GTX 680 or HD7970.
> 
> ...



Sorry for non OT again,

lol dude there is no need for using a calc online PSU sheet in my case "We here in Germany" learn that in school so don´t try showing off u experience.... lol they are sad
the calc is "Georg Simon Ohm" rule we learn that in 4th - 5th grade  (wait a min woops he was german too lol)

all i can say is that it´s not Futureproof ,

and btw it was my opinion , what he does or do it´s
 always up to his money


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 28, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> Most likely because the PSU had already degraded,still even a degraded 600watt should keep up with a single 6970.



it was a 3/4 year old Corsair CX600 changed it into a GS800


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 28, 2013)

okidna said:


> Let's do a "simple and ignorant math" :
> i5 3570 TDP is 77W, so round it up to 90W.



Maybe you should get your facts right before you start calling this "simple and ignorant math" since you can't even get the numbers correct yourself...

TDP is *not* power draw. 77w TDP says that the CPU requires 77-watts of thermal dissipation to keep the temperatures on the CPU within spec at stock speeds. It does not mean that the CPU consumes 77-watts of power. In fact the 3570k consumes well over 100 watts of power at stock speeds under full load.

A circuit that converts 100% of its power to heat is called an ideal space heater. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i5-3570-low-power,3204-13.html


----------



## Ojee83 (Jan 28, 2013)

OK, Chill guys please... I don't want to start an argument. 
But n0tiert is right with what he says... I will be looking to make this comp as "future proof" as i can by chucking in another gphx card and overclocking my CPU further down the line. 
So i probably will go for the 750W.
And i will look into those better coolers, thanks Brandonwh64.
And all you guys, i can't believe the input everyone is giving, I will be digesting it all and implementing it into my build.... Thanks.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 28, 2013)

Ojee83 said:


> OK, Chill guys please... I don't want to start an argument.
> But n0tiert is right with what he says... I will be looking to make this comp as "future proof" as i can by chucking in another gphx card and overclocking my CPU further down the line.
> So i probably will go for the 750W.
> And i will look into those better coolers, thanks Brandonwh64.
> And all you guys, i can't believe the input everyone is giving, I will be digesting it all and implementing it into my build.... Thanks.



would be nice to see you & your rig on the project log thread again


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 28, 2013)

i apologize my rule failure:

that rule was from James Watt

long time since 4th-5th grade .... lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

Also the rule of not double posting..


----------



## tokyoduong (Jan 28, 2013)

What is with the absurd recommendation for high wattage PSU?

I run a 430W with SSD,1 TB Velociraptor, i5 3570k, Radeon 7850, DVD drive, 8 GB DDR3, and H60  water cooling kit along with 3 case fans. It's been working for 6 months with no problems. If my PSU was that stressed, it would've burned out already. My temps are always good playing any game.

FYI 77W for CPU, SSD only use about 5W at load, Velociraptor 1 TB consumes 4-7W max, Graphics card is about 100W max for 7850. His 660 GTX is just a little more. Everything else like RAM, DVD drive, motherboard shouldn't burn more than 60W unless he's running 8 fans. 

At worst, I estimate his system going a little over 300W if he likes LEDs and lots of fans. So even a 500W system running at only 80+ bronze efficiency will suffice. You are all just going nuts with the spec chart.

If you plan to run SLI then yes go for 750W to be safe. But I honestly don't think you'll even need that unless you SLI and overclock. The 660gtx and i5 3570k is pretty power efficient at stock speed.


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 28, 2013)

Your better off with a corsair tx650 than a lesser 750 if your really concerned about longevity and efficency.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 28, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Maybe you should get your facts right before you start calling this "simple and ignorant math" since you can't even get the numbers correct yourself...
> 
> TDP is *not* power draw. 77w TDP says that the CPU requires 77-watts of thermal dissipation to keep the temperatures on the CPU within spec at stock speeds. It does not mean that the CPU consumes 77-watts of power. In fact the 3570k consumes well over 100 watts of power at stock speeds under full load.
> 
> ...



The 600 watt PSU is more than enough. Hoe many more persons can tell you this without getting mad?


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ojee83 said:


> (it's been about 10 years since i last attempted one.)





Ojee83 said:


> Patriot Intel Extreme Masters 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit


 

Only 8GBs of RAM? Not that you'd need more currently but 16GB is less than £70 these days, RAM is at it's cheapest so why not prepare yoursself now? Like if this is your first build in 10 years the more future proofing the better!

Corsair Vengeance Performance Memory Modules 16GB.... (free super saver delivery)

Actually found a simialr 1866Mhz variation for the same price.

Crucial  8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1866Mhz Ballistix Elite....


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 28, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Only 8GBs of RAM? Not that you'd need more currently but 16GB is less than £70 these days, RAM is at it's cheapest so why not prepare yoursself now? Like if this is your first build in 10 years the more future proofing the better!
> 
> Corsair Vengeance Performance Memory Modules 16GB.... (free super saver delivery)
> 
> 2x Crucial 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz Ballistix Sport..... (free super saver delivery)



No need,he can always buy another 2x4 kit down the road,and by the time he will need more then 16gb,it will likely be time to make a full upgrade any way(or atleast it has been my experience in my past builds).


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jack1n said:


> No need,he can always buy another 2x4 kit down the road,and by the time he will need more then 16gb,it will likely be time to make a full upgrade any way(or atleast it has been my experience in my past builds).



But he is spending almost a grand, what is another £35? 

DDR3 RAM hasn't been this cheap ever, if he waits another 3-4 years the chances are the prices would double. (The moment DDR4 or DDR3s successor is released, DDR3 prices will skyrocket due to it's rarity).


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 28, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> But he is spending almost a grand, what is another £35?
> 
> DDR3 RAM hasn't been this cheap ever, if he waits another 3-4 years the chances are the prices would double. (The moment DDR4 or DDR3s successor is released, DDR3 prices will skyrocket due to it's rarity).



Yes it is very cheap,but at the same time pointless,the most stressful thing that his build will encounter is gaming,and even today 4GB ram is all you need for gaming so again i doubt he will need more then 8gb up untill the point he needs a whole new build.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 29, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> The 600 watt PSU is more than enough. Hoe many more persons can tell you this without getting mad?



I didn't say that. I'm just saying that TDP is not consumption. This machine could even run with less than 600-watts with a quality power supply. You misinterpreted my statement, sir.


----------



## Ojee83 (Jan 29, 2013)

hey guys, sorry about the delay in replying... just thought i should let u know i wont be building this for another couple of months but when i do i will let u k now how it goes, and  post some pictures displaying my inevitably terrible cable management... 
well, we'll see. 
i will just stick to the 8gig of ram as I've heard that u don't really need much more for gaming these days.
After all of the con-flab over this power dilemma i will go for the 750 watt just to be sure, its only an extra £20 after all. 
i will be going for the gigabyte ATI and the gigabyte mobo as well. 
Thanks for the heads up on all of this stuff guys, It has been a massive eye opener.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 29, 2013)

Ojee83 said:


> OK, Chill guys please... I don't want to start an argument.
> But n0tiert is right with what he says... I will be looking to make this comp as "future proof" as i can by chucking in another gphx card and overclocking my CPU further down the line.
> So i probably will go for the 750W.
> And i will look into those better coolers, thanks Brandonwh64.
> And all you guys, i can't believe the input everyone is giving, I will be digesting it all and implementing it into my build.... Thanks.



Unless you're ever going to go with a dual GPU setup 750w is overkill, the corsair 600w you posted is plenty enough to OC the snot out of both the CPU and GPU with room left over.


----------



## Ojee83 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, scratch that. I will go for a higher quality 600 watt. Thanks for clearing that up for me guys.


----------



## xenocide (Jan 30, 2013)

I spent a few minutes browsing Overclockers (which I do think is a tad overpriced as someone pointed out) and I don't particularly trust that PSU.  Channel Well is the OEM and the one review for it said it had bad regulation and used rather cheap Chinese capcitors.  Here are some alternatives that aren't super far outside the original price range:

NZXT HALE82 650W
OCZ ZS 650W
Corsair TX650V2 650W

I reccomend the Hale82, it got phenomenal reviews across the board, and having a fully modular power supply is very beneficial, but it's a little cost prohibitive.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 30, 2013)

Seasonic doesn't make a bad 650-watt PSU either.
Seasonic G series 650w [SS-6650RM]


----------



## Ojee83 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe how uninformed I actually was, I compiled this build after about 2 weeks research and u guys have blown me out of the water with how much u all know. I honestly can't thank u enough for taking such good care of my money.


----------



## xenocide (Jan 30, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Seasonic doesn't make a bad 650-watt PSU either.
> Seasonic G series 650w [SS-6650RM]



The NZXT HALE82 is made by Seasonic, I believe it might be the exact same one just the NZXT is cheaper 



Ojee83 said:


> Wow, I can't believe how uninformed I actually was, I compiled this build after about 2 weeks research and u guys have blown me out of the water with how much u all know. I honestly can't thank u enough for taking such good care of my money.



For a lot of people on these forums customizing builds is fun, so when someone gives a theoretical budget, it becomes something like a game to see who can develop the best build when it comes to quality and cost.  Or at least that's how I see it...


----------



## lordjohn (Jan 30, 2013)

maybe get a better gpu, 670 or 7950


----------



## lordjohn (Jan 30, 2013)

*I think ram is not at cheapest*



Dent1 said:


> Only 8GBs of RAM? Not that you'd need more currently but 16GB is less than £70 these days, RAM is at it's cheapest so why not prepare yoursself now? Like if this is your first build in 10 years the more future proofing the better!
> 
> Corsair Vengeance Performance Memory Modules 16GB.... (free super saver delivery)
> 
> ...



i think ram is not at cheapest now, it was at cheapest from sep-Nov 2012, but price have been up by 1.5 or 1.8 times since Jan 2013. According to dram exchange.com


----------



## tokyoduong (Jan 30, 2013)

lordjohn said:


> i think ram is not at cheapest now, it was at cheapest from sep-Nov 2012, but price have been up by 1.5 or 1.8 times since Jan 2013. According to dram exchange.com



There's a 8GB of DDR3 1866 on eggbusters right now.


----------



## lordjohn (Jan 30, 2013)

*not sure about 4gb kits*



tokyoduong said:


> There's a 8GB of DDR3 1866 on eggbusters right now.



not sure about 4gb kits, but i bought 3 box of 8 gb kits(16gb a box), brand Team, 1600mhz, cost 65usd each. now selling at 100usd each.


----------



## tokyoduong (Jan 30, 2013)

lordjohn said:


> not sure about 4gb kits, but i bought 3 box of 8 gb kits(16gb a box), brand Team, 1600mhz, cost 65usd each. now selling at 100usd each.



I bought my 8GB 2x4 kit for $25 rated at 1866 but I only run 1600. I will not upgrade my comp past 16GB so I don't see the appeal in buying 8GB sticks. When I need 8GB more then i just buy another 2x4 kit. 

It doesn't make economic sense to run so much RAM if all you're doing is general computing, gaming and some light workstation stuff. By the time a regular gaming comp needs more than 16GB then you probably needed to upgrade your entire platform at least a year prior. By that time, 3-4 more generations of graphics and cpu cycles have passed. 

It comes down to what you want. I just want my comp to run every game/app I need it to without any lag or problems. Others wants their own super computer. I want to be economically responsible with my finances and others can afford to have big epeens. That is my POV.


PS when I say 2x4 I mean 2 sticks of 4GB


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 30, 2013)

tokyoduong said:


> It comes down to what you want. I just want my comp to run every game/app I need it to without any lag or problems. Others wants their own super computer. I want to be economically responsible with my finances and..


Memory is one of the cheapest components in a rig. While a lot of people can't justify 8Gb DIMMs, there are plenty of people who can because they run VMs, do graphics, cad, or some other memory intensive application. Not everyone plays games with their computer. I know that I don't.



tokyoduong said:


> others can afford to have big epeens. That is my POV.


RAM is one of the last things I would consider if I was building a machine for the "E-Peen" factor tbh.



lordjohn said:


> maybe get a better gpu, 670 or 7950





lordjohn said:


> i think ram is not at cheapest now, it was at cheapest from sep-Nov 2012, but price have been up by 1.5 or 1.8 times since Jan 2013. According to dram exchange.com


Stop double posting, please. Memory is still cheap even if it wasn't cheaper than it used to be.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 30, 2013)

overall looks pretty solid. Should be a nice rig.


----------



## lordjohn (Jan 30, 2013)

*i use ram for machine learning*



tokyoduong said:


> I bought my 8GB 2x4 kit for $25 rated at 1866 but I only run 1600. I will not upgrade my comp past 16GB so I don't see the appeal in buying 8GB sticks. When I need 8GB more then i just buy another 2x4 kit.
> 
> It doesn't make economic sense to run so much RAM if all you're doing is general computing, gaming and some light workstation stuff. By the time a regular gaming comp needs more than 16GB then you probably needed to upgrade your entire platform at least a year prior. By that time, 3-4 more generations of graphics and cpu cycles have passed.
> 
> ...




I use the 48gb for machine learning, while my gaming system has only 16gb


----------



## m4ci3k (Jan 30, 2013)

hyper evo 212+ with that cpu and your set.


----------



## m4ci3k (Jan 30, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Seasonic doesn't make a bad 650-watt PSU either.
> Seasonic G series 650w [SS-6650RM]



Ive got the seasonic bronze 620 watt, and its awesome. They make quality psu's.


----------



## tokyoduong (Jan 30, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Memory is one of the cheapest components in a rig. While a lot of people can't justify 8Gb DIMMs, there are plenty of people who can because they run VMs, do graphics, cad, or some other memory intensive application. Not everyone plays games with their computer. I know that I don't.
> 
> 
> RAM is one of the last things I would consider if I was building a machine for the "E-Peen" factor tbh.
> ...





lordjohn said:


> I use the 48gb for machine learning, while my gaming system has only 16gb



You guys are just proving my point. I have already said that unless you do heavy workstation stuff like CAD, Adobe premiere video editing, etc... then go past 16 GB. For everyone else that's just building a comp for general use and entertainment/gaming like this thread is about then don't waste money on adding more RAM than 16GB. $100 can get you another HD or SSD.
RAM may be cheap yes but I don't think spending an extra $100 for small marginal benefits to my comp going from 16 GB to 32GB. Hell, i don't think I will even notice anything benefits. All I do is spreadsheets for accounting work and much of it is through a web browser. Word processing, excel, gaming, etc...


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 31, 2013)

tokyoduong said:


> You guys are just proving my point. I have already said that unless you do heavy workstation stuff like CAD, Adobe premiere video editing, etc... then go past 16 GB. For everyone else that's just building a comp for general use and
> 
> entertainment/gaming like this thread is about then don't waste money on adding more RAM than 16GB. $100 can get you another HD or SSD.
> RAM may be cheap yes but I don't think spending an extra $100
> ...



$100????? where did you get that from. Only $49 USD extra is required to buy an additional 8GB kit, making 16GB total.

Also, BF3 is already exceeding 4GB, touching 6GB in some cases depending on resolution and settings. My conservative estimate is that in the next 2-3 years we would see a few games utilising upto 8GB too. I'm not saying 16GB is needed but $49 extra from a $1300 budget for peace of mind is worth it IMO.


----------



## lordjohn (Feb 1, 2013)

*100 for 2x8gb*



Dent1 said:


> $100????? where did you get that from. Only $49 USD extra is required to buy an additional 8GB kit, making 16GB total.
> 
> Also, BF3 is already exceeding 4GB, touching 6GB in some cases depending on resolution and settings. My conservative estimate is that in the next 2-3 years we would see a few games utilising upto 8GB too. I'm not saying 16GB is needed but $49 extra from a $1300 budget for peace of mind is worth it IMO.



I think he mean 100usd for 2x8gb, a 8gb paired box(16gb a box).


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 1, 2013)

lordjohn said:


> I think he mean 100usd for 2x8gb, a 8gb paired box(16gb a box).



You can still get 2x8Gb for 80-75 USD if you look for it. It's by far the cheapest thing you'll be buying for the machine so you might as well get something half decent.


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 1, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> You can still get 2x8Gb for 80-75 USD if you look for it. It's by far the cheapest thing you'll be buying for the machine so you might as well get something half decent.



the cheapest thing i bought was $15 for an asus dvd drive

You rarely see $75-80 for a quality set of 16GB ram ddr3 kit unless it around holiday season.

But hey, look what you can upgrade with the additional 16GB that yields almost none to no benefits in gaming and regular use. This thread is not about a workstation so put your epeen away. We know you have a uber system with fantastic amounts of RAM. It's cool

Even at $75, that's a big step up in GPU upgrade like from 7870 to 7950 or 660ti

You can buy a decent SSD to use as cache.

You can buy the 500GB version of the latest velociraptor since it has a sale like that every couple months on newegg or tiger direct.

You can get a 2nd 22" monitor that seems to be on sale for 80-100 every month at microcenter(acer, asus)

There's plenty more things you can do with $80 that can improve your computing experience but adding another 16GB of RAM won't. You're just defending your system when it's not about yours. 

Nuff said, I've stated facts and you've put up nothing but emotions.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 1, 2013)

tokyoduong said:


> Even at $75, that's a big step up in GPU upgrade like from 7870 to 7950 or 660ti
> 
> You can buy a decent SSD to use as cache.
> 
> ...


A faster video card will be useless if you're playing on a 1080p display, so your still planning ahead like you would with memory.

A decent SSD will cost you more than 75 USD, and a second display is only worth it if you have a use for a second display. If you're gaming it's more often than not won't be used.

Also were talking 85 USD TOTAL. Subtract that you're already spending on memory from that, so that's what? 40 USD, maybe 45? I would like to see you do any of those upgrades for 40 USD.

Stop being a tool and realize that more memory now is not a bad thing nor does it cost much more anyways.

I also said nothing about my own rig, so don't go making this a "my rig, your rig" war because all I'm saying is that more memory doesn't cost a lot and doesn't hurt.

Also stop with the fricken e-peen bull. This isn't the place for name calling and finger pointing just because someone has a view that is different from your own.



tokyoduong said:


> the cheapest thing i bought was $15 for an asus dvd drive


Half of my towers have no optical drive since thumb drives work just as well. You know how much that costs? $0.


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 1, 2013)

how could a faster video card be useless compared to jumping from 16GB to 32GB RAM. Anyone else here can attest to that. Stop trolling

I said a decent SSD for cache. That means a 60GB or even 32GB can be had for $60-80 easily without any extreme sales.

Stop changing the dollar amount. I said jumping from 16 to 32GB will cost roughly $100 which is correct any way you slice it. Where did you go to find $45 16GB DDR3? While it offers almost everyone including the original poster roughly <1% performance increase as he does not do anything that requires that much RAM. 

More memory never hurts but more money for little performance gain will hurt your wallet. It's an economic decision. 

Great! good for you, half your towers have no optical drives while almost all towers out there have optical drives right now. See the difference? people may not use it as much but they still pop in a dvd/blueray now and then. Go to the 10 closest electronics store and tell me if computers no longer comes with optical drives, it's only starting to ditch it in ultra books and those are not towers. 

It is you who can't accept a subjective view point of bang-for-buck. Please go back to your 10s of towers and play with usb sticks while the rest of us are happy with just one tower for both work and home use. Last time i checked, usb sticks costs money so i don't know where you get the idea it's free. USB ports are not free either. Nothing is free. 

I'm done here, please take your emotions somewhere else and post something useful that this guy can do with his system. UPGRADING FROM 16 TO 32GB RAM IS NOT IT! you can have a poll for it and if you win then i'll call you daddy


----------



## topshot27 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Help me choose a computer*

Can someone please help me which computer to choose from the 3.

1. Is a fully custom computer:
Computer Case	 AeroCool Strike-X Black GT Gaming Case	 
	CPU	 Intel i5 3330 - (4 x 3.0 GHZ) - Ivy Bridge	 
	CPU Heatsink	 Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 - Low Noise	 
	Memory	 16 GB 1333 MHZ (4x4GB) - (DDR3)	 
	Graphics Card	 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 - 2 GB - (ZOTAC) - (PCI-E) (FREE ASSASSINS CREED III)	 
	Motherboard	 Asus P8Z77-M (Intel Z77) - VGA/DVI	 
	Sound Card	 Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE 7.1 (PCI)	 
	Networking	 Motherboard Integrated Ethernet Lan (Broadband Ready)	 
	Power Supply	 Cooler Master GX Lite 600W PSU - Low Noise	 
	CPU Compound	 Standard CPU Compound Supplied With Heatsink	 
	Case Fans	 Cooler Master Blue LED Quiet Case Fan 120mm	 
	Hard Drive #1	 2 TB Seagate (2000 GB) SATA-III HDD 7200 RPM 64MB	 
	Optical Drive #1	 4x Blu-Ray Reader & 8x DVD-ROM - Black (SATA)	 
	Floppy Drive	 Floppy Disk Drive 1.44 MB - (USB)

2. Is the Alienware laptop which I have customised:
Windows 8 64bit, English
Intel® Core™ i5 3210M (3MB Cache, up to 3.1GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0)
2GB GDDR5 NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 650M
8192MB (2x4GB) 1600MHz DDR3 Dual Channel
750GB 7,200rpm SATA 3Gb/s HDD
14.1" WideHD+ (1600x900) WLED with TrueLife

3. Is again a Alienware but it is a desktop:
Windows 8 64bit, English
Intel® Core™ i5-3330 (6M Cache, up to 3.2GHz)
1GB GDDR5 NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 640
8192MB (2x4GB) 1600MHz DDR3 Dual Channel Memory
1TB Serial ATA (7,200 rpm)
DVD+/-RW (Read/Write)
Internal High-Definition 7.1 Performance Audio


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 7, 2013)

tokyoduong said:


> I'm done here, please take your emotions somewhere else and post something useful that this guy can do with his system. UPGRADING FROM 16 TO 32GB RAM IS NOT IT!



You're the one using caps. I'd say your the one getting emotional. We're also talking about the difference between 8Gb and 16Gb not 32Gb. I was saying 45-50 USD *more* than what you would be paying already for memory. It's not a loss if your consider the difference and the extra cost you will pay if you upgrade later down the road. This isn't a matter of performance, it's a matter of longevity. 16Gb will last you a lot longer than 8Gb will.

So compare it to a car in a basic scenario. So do you put regular oil in your car because it's cheaper or do you put synthetic in because you want your engine to last? It's not like synthetic will make the car run any faster, but since you use it all the time I would hope you would want it to last.


----------



## topshot27 (Feb 8, 2013)

On the first build I dont know if all the parts are compatible.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> You're the one using caps. I'd say your the one getting emotional. We're also talking about the difference between 8Gb and 16Gb not 32Gb. I was saying 45-50 USD *more* than what you would be paying already for memory. It's not a loss if your consider the difference and the extra cost you will pay if you upgrade later down the road. This isn't a matter of performance, it's a matter of longevity. 16Gb will last you a lot longer than 8Gb will.
> 
> So compare it to a car in a basic scenario. So do you put regular oil in your car because it's cheaper or do you put synthetic in because you want your engine to last? It's not like synthetic will make the car run any faster, but since you use it all the time I would hope you would want it to last.



This is what I was trying to say, but in the end I gave up because it was like talking to concrete.



topshot27 said:


> On the first build I dont know if all the parts are compatible.



Start your own thread like everyone else!


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> This is what I was trying to say, but in the end I gave up because it was like talking to concrete.



I think I broke through the concrete. 


Dent1 said:


> Start your own thread like everyone else!


+1: We don't need to go confusing builds. Best to keep the topics separate.


----------



## lordjohn (Feb 23, 2013)

*support ur idea*



Aquinus said:


> I think I broke through the concrete.
> 
> +1: We don't need to go confusing builds. Best to keep the topics separate.



I agree with u.
just one thing, the only thing that can go up and down in price of a PC parts are rams and ram related(SSDs). Other parts is less often regain price but just drop slowly. See what is the ram price now compare to Sep 2012.


----------

